
EarthChat – Real-time language translation in chat makes you fluent globally - floridianfisher
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1257432034?ref=producthunt
======
neilalexander
I wonder which translation service is being used for all of these messages. I
guess that pretty much means there's no expectation of privacy.

